# Apprentissage



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

Ho tradotto un'intervista a una pastora riformata svizzera sulle sfide che la Chiesa deve affrontare in una società che cambia.

La mia difficoltà riguarda la resa del termine "*apprentissage*" nella sua risposta alla domanda specifica sulle sfide da affrontare:

"Avant tout, un défi identitaire majeur. Il y a un *apprentissage *très important de la résistance au changement. On perd énormément d’énergie dans notre société à critiquer ce qui ce passe plutôt qu’utiliser cette énergie pour appréhender ce changement qui va s’opérer qu’on le veuille ou non. Prenons l’exemple de l’afflux des réfugiés. On peut refuser qu’ils arrivent, mais c’est peine perdue. Si on ne les accepte pas dans la douceur maintenant, on les subira dans la douleur. Mais quand je vois la capacité des jeunes à s’engager pour des projets, la fluidité avec laquelle ils arrivent à s’adapter, ça me donne un espoir infini sur l’avenir".

Poiché tradurre *apprentissage *alla lettera mi sembrava non avere senso ho cercato un'altra parola che potesse rendere quello che l'intervistata voleva esprimere e ho finito per ricorrere al termine "*spinta*":

"Prima di tutto, una grande sfida identitaria. C'è una *spinta *considerevole a resistere al cambiamento. Nella nostra società si sperperano tantissime energie per criticare ciò che succede invece di utilizzare le stesse energie per comprendere il cambiamento che è in atto, che lo si voglia o no. Prendiamo l'esempio dell'afflusso di profughi. Possiamo respingere quelli che arrivano, ma è fatica sprecata. Se non li accettiamo adesso di buon grado dovremo subirli soffrendo. Ma quando vedo la capacità dei giovani di abbracciare progetti, la facilità con cui riescono ad adattarsi, questo mi dà una speranza infinita per il futuro".

Mi rendo conto di aver optato per una traduzione molto libera e vorrei sapere se secondo voi c'è un altro modo per rendere il senso della dichiarazione senza allontanarsi così tanto dal termine usato nel testo originale.

Grazie in anticipo per ogni contributo.


----------



## Zia Mame

"Si riscontra una notevole pressione"?


----------



## Voce

Grazie Zia Mame, la tua soluzione concorda con quella a cui sono arrivato io; infatti ragionavo proprio sulla pressione esercitata. 
Continuo a chiedermi, però, se ci sia un nesso plausibile tra le nostre interpretazioni e la traduzione letterale di "apprentissage".


----------



## Landslide89

*Apprentissage* = Initiation par l'expérience à une activité, à une réalité. _Faire l'apprentissage du malheur. 
_
*Important *= 4. Qui atteint des proportions, une grandeur, une quantité considérables. 

Forse un'altra possibilità potrebbe essere "*una tendenza diffusa* a resistere al cambiamento"? Infatti secondo la Treccani
Tendenza = Disposizione e inclinazione, sia naturale e spontanea, sia *acquisita* e consapevole, verso un determinato modo di sentire, di comportarsi e di agire.


----------



## Voce

Buongiorno Landslide89. Credo che alla luce di tutte le considerazioni e dei tuoi rimandi opterò per "tendenza considerevole". Non sono ancora pienamente convinto, ma rende il senso. Grazie.


----------



## Landslide89

Forse Matoupaschat ci potrebbe aiutare...Comunque credo che l'idea da rendere sia che la resistenza al cambiamento è un qualcosa che viene trasmesso tramite un'educazione sbagliata. Forse tendenza non è la parola giusta ma al momento non mi viene altro...Mentre "important" tenderei a interpretarlo nel senso che ho scritto nel post precedente..Aspettiamo altre soluzioni più efficaci..


----------



## Voce

Landslide89, ho modificato con "tendenza" e rileggendo il tutto ho visto che rende bene il senso senza dar adito a fraintendimenti e senza omissioni, che è poi quello che una traduzione dovrebbe fare.


----------



## Landslide89

Ho un'altra proposta, che stravolge la struttura della frase ma rende il senso:

*Si insegna sempre più a resistere al cambiamento*, alla luce del fatto che esiste l'espressione "apprendre quelqu'un à faire quelque chose"e del fatto che mentre in francese sono frequenti le nominalizzazioni, in italiano tendiamo a esplicitare il verbo.


----------



## Voce

Continuo a preferire "tendenza", in quanto è vero che la tua nuova proposta conserva l'idea dell'insegnamento, ma riflettendo di nuovo sul contesto direi che "apprentissage", quale apprendistato, veicola anche l'idea di qualcosa con cui si prende confidenza e che finisce per essere acquisita (un po' come ciò che ha portato te a proporre prima "tendenza").
Comunque ormai ho spedito il testo e a meno che non ci siano rivelazioni straordinarie che stravolgerebbero la frase costringendomi a un errata corrige, credo che mi darò pace al riguardo.
Grazie ancora, Landslide89!


----------



## matoupaschat

Landslide89 said:


> Ho un'altra proposta, che stravolge la struttura della frase ma rende il senso:
> 
> *Si insegna sempre più a resistere al cambiamento*, alla luce del fatto che esiste l'espressione "apprendre à quelqu'un à faire quelque chose"e del fatto che mentre _in francese sono frequenti le nominalizzazioni, in italiano tendiamo a esplicitare il verbo_.


 Anch'io pensavo a una soluzione di questo genere prima di accorgermi del nuovo post di Landslide.
EDIT @ Voce: anche tendenza va bene, puoi darti pace


----------



## Voce

Ciao Matou! A questo punto, se non avessi già inviato la traduzione, probabilmente cambierei di nuovo. 
Credi che possa andare bene comunque o sarebbe preferibile correggere il testo seguendo l'ultima proposta?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Se mi permetti di essere realista, ti dico di lasciare la traduzione come l'hai inviata, credo che la sfumatura non si noti alla semplice lettura.


----------

